# Bleeding 14dpo BFN - Anyone got BFP still?



## ilovepickles

Hi Everyone. I’m new to this forum for writing, but have been reading lots the last few weeks – it has been the only thing to keep me sane!

We have been TTC for 2 yrs.  Me: 32 PCOS, DH: 36 – “ok sperms – not brilliant but ok” – the DR’s words!

Natural cycle pregnancy end of 2012, miscarried at about 6 wks (nice xmas present). Had light period with first pregnancy – didn’t find out I was PG until found out I was MC – was possible ectopic, but already on the way out by the time I saw the dr. 

Jan 2013 cysts causing issues, finally in condition to do round of IUI on 20th Feb.

Injected Gonal F and to delay ovulation cetrotide, then on CD15 took trigger of ovidrel and did IUI on CD16. Had 5 mature follicles, “beautiful endometrium” and DH sperm 16m A&B class washed. Was warned of risk of multiples.

Supporting LP with Progesterone Suppositories and Gynocadin Estradiol Gel.

Think I ovulated CD17 – had lots of sensation for 3 days, after which went to DR  because pains in abdomen were reminding me of MC/ectopic pains – diagnosed with OHSS – rest, protein shakes (yuk!) and clexane daily blood thinner injections. Was uncomfortable for 5 days – then ok (still OHSS, but ok).

Did first HPT 9DPO – BFN ☹, second HPT 11DPO – BFN ☹, 3rd and 4th tests in same day 12DPO – both BFNs.  Each day was emotional torture.

Symptoms of OHSS reduced by now – not happy about it as realized this meant probably not PG. 

13DPO woke to brown discharge – did HPT – BFN ☹. By lunchtime experienced dark brown bleeding. Called DR, told to wait it out a few more days, keep up the clexane, progesterone and estradiol as directed and hope no red blood. Cried a lot.

Bleeding turned to red but light flow that PM – then symptoms of OHSS began to worsen and flow stopped – seriously bloated and sore heavy legs chest etc…. Felt this was a good sign, since OHSS gets worse if pregnant. Went to sleep – awoke with flat tummy no OHSS – HPT – BFN ☹

More blood – bright red and dark red clots – not heavy flow, but too much to be spotting.

Since around 7DPO have had sharp pains in uterus area. Really felt I was pregnant and these were implantation pains – but symptoms of OHSS are nausea, bloating, wind, enlarged sore breasts, this confused me – emotions everywhere.

Today is 14DPO – I have a light flow of bright red blood with dark bits and cramps – sometimes the sharp pains in the uterus, but less than yesterday. Very tired. On the edge of getting depressed since I don’t know for sure I’m not pregnant, but I am bleeding probably too much to be pregnant… will do BETA in 2 days (16DPO).

Does anyone think I have a chance of being PG?! I want a baby so bad, am scared it will never happen. Until I started to bleed I was sure I had twins in there… just a real strong feeling.

DR wont do another IUI, wants to move straight to IVF as she says DH sperm not good enough for IUI – scared to move to my “last chance” option so soon… anyone had a similar experience?


----------



## C0nfused

Welcome to FF!!!

Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.
Here are a few links that I think might help you.

PCOS ~ CLICK HERE

Male factors ~ CLICK HERE

Complementary and Holistic Approaches - CLICK HERE

Supplements & Fertility Friendly Foods ~ CLICK HERE

Acupuncture Reflexology & Chinese Medicine ~ CLICK HERE 

Homeopathy Aromatherapy & Herbal remedies - CLICK HERE

Reiki, Hypnotherapy and Visualisation - CLICK HERE

Preparing For Treatment / Waiting To Start Treatment - CLICK HERE

Negative Cycle Follow up Questions ~ CLICK HERE

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together. 
Good luck!



Jenny x


----------

